
What Happens When You Try to Flirt with 100+ Women in Two Weeks in Amsterdam? - 30vanquish
http://www.ndoherty.com/flirt/
======
Udo
Probably needless to say but this only works as long as you don't care about
the person in front of you. If your expectations of a dating life consist of
"getting lucky" with random hot strangers this is a good strategy because
there is an endless supply of random hot strangers available. Of course, women
adore confidence above many other traits; so the good news is you can train
for it, but I think it's foolish to forget that this is a fundamentally empty
experience.

I also believe if there is something most people have too much of, it's
confidence and a disproportional sense of superiority. We waste a lot of
effort trying to seem exceptional instead of trying to become more
exceptional.

Nothing illustrates this as well as people who consider themselves hot.
Dealing with people who think they're hot is a grating experience, even later
on during the relationship. Is it really a good idea to work on making
yourself more accessible to them?

~~~
30vanquish
You shouldn't care about the person in front of you until they have proven
their worth. "Hotness" is simply giving the women a chance to prove herself.
If she does, then you can create a good connection. It doesn't have to end up
as an empty experience. If she doesn't have a mind past that hotness, then
walk away (or have an empty experience to learn). It would be wrong to say
it's always empty.

Higher value is an overrated trait. It's definitely important but it isn't the
end-all, be-all. Confidence/fun/etc. is.

"Hot" is subjective. Your hot could be average to me and vice versa. It
depends on what your priorities are in a relationship. If you found a hot
catch and you are willing to challenge other candidates, why not? That could
be fun within itself. If you want a one night stand, that's you. If you want a
long term relationship with a decent enough girl, that's cool too.

------
jinushaun
Nothing surprising here. Read anything else on being a pick up artist and you
find the same results. What these sort of exercises ultimately achieve is
confidence in approaching and _engaging_ with complete strangers in
conversation--male or female, hot or ugly. Social skills that most of us don't
"naturally" possess--nerd or otherwise.

We all know it works, it's just easier said than done for most people.

------
klous
Reminds of of HN frequenter Jason Shen's rejection therapy. It's all about
getting over the initial reptilian fear, or resistance. Also see "Do The Work"
by Steven Pressfield, dedicated fully to this "resistance".

------
rudasn
Cool experiment but I actually found his about page a lot more interesting
and, perhaps, HN-appropriate: <http://www.ndoherty.com/about/>

